# Meine Seerosen



## StefanS (3. Juli 2006)

Gestern haben geblüht:

- __ Gonnere
- Peaches and Cream
- Yello Queen
- eine geschenkte pinkfarbige ohne Name
- __ Lotos (ich weiss, ist keine Seerose) alba grandiflora

Einige Fotos anbei.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Sybi (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Stefan,

du hast wirklich schöne Seerosen.

Meine erste Seerose blüht auch z.Zt.. Hier ein Bild.








Gruß Sybille

Warum erscheint bei mir das das Bild im Bericht???

_EDIT by Annett (Bild richtig eingefügt)_


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Sybille,

wenn Du ein Foto aus der Gallerie oder irgendwo anders hierher verlinken möchtest, dann gibt es dafür den Sogenannten Image-Befehl. Wenn Du Deine Antwort im Antwortfenster schreibst sind oberhalb einige Symbole. Klick auf das mit dem Bild (unterste Zeile des 5. von rechts) und gib dann die URl ein. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

Stefan hatte nur für diesen Beitrag die Bilder direkt in den Beitrag hochgeladen. Die Anleitung dazu findest du hier.

Viel Erfolg!

P.S.: Solltest Du das jetzt nicht mehr schaffen (Editierfunktion verschwindet nach 5Minuten) mach ich es für Dich


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Stefan.

Sehr schöne Seerosen!



Hier könnt Ihr mal meine Seerosen bewundern.
http://www.epalzeorhynchos.de/Bilder/pflanzen/pflanzen.htm


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Stefan,

wirklich gut gelungene Bilder.
Ich habe beim Fotografieren so meine Probleme mit dem Licht... zu hart (ich komme einfach nicht früh genug in den Garten) und oft kommt es zusätzlich von der falschen Seite. 
An die dunklen Seerosen komme ich nur von einer Seite mit nassen Füßen nah genug ran-der Nachteil des 3-fach optischen Zoom (AF Zoom 6,5-19,5mm 1:2,8), bei der Chromatella sieht es ähnliche aus. 
Hier trotzdem mal meine Seerosen.

Sie scheint eine namenlose __ Zwergseerose zu sein. Kommt mit relativ flachen Wasser klar und verblast anscheinend von rosa über zartrosa zu weiß, bevor sich die Blüte dann wieder unter Wasser begibt. (Die Blüten sind von einer Pflanze.)
 

Namenlose Weiße, die mit 50cm Wassertiefe gut bedient ist.
 

Namenloses Wucherteil, das vor 13Jahren von Verwandschaft in den Teich meiner Mutter gelangte, und seit 3Jahren bei mir wohnt. Sie benimmt sich bei mir recht gut, artet nicht aus... gestern vier, heute drei Blüten offen.
 
__ Marliacea chromatella, sie ist in Wirklichkeit einen Tick dunkler als auf dem Foto.. aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon zur Genüge.
 
Und zuletzt noch meine Gonneré. Sie hatte bisher 3Blüten, die nächste Knospe ist unterwegs.


----------



## Teichfee (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo an Alle,

ich bin ganz neidisch, wenn ich Eure Seerosen sehe. Ich habe drei Stück im Teich ( zwei seit drei Jahren, eine seit einem Jahr, die Arten weiß ich leider nicht), aber die mickern alle so vor sich hin, haben kleine Blatter und nur selten ebenso kleine Blüten. Irgendwas mache ich falsch. Wie habt Ihr Eure Seerosen eingeplanzt und kann man auch düngen?

Liebe Grüße

Ramona


----------



## StefanS (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Ramona,

ich meine, dass man Seerosen unbedingt düngen sollte und dies auch schadlod tun kann: Ich pflanze meine Seerosen in grosse, *geschlossene*, runde Pflanzkübel. Als Substrat darf man kein humoses oder mit organischem Dünger versetztes Substrat nehmen. Am allerbesten ist immer noch Lehm oder der von mir verwendete Verlege- oder Fugensand. Dort hinein - direkt in den Wurzelbereich - drücke ich Düngekegel von Osmocote (gibt es unter verschiedenen Handelsnamen, Osmocote ist aber immer auf der Verpackung erwähnt) in der maximal zulässigen Dosierung lt. Packungsaufdruck. Wichtig: Obwohl es verschiedene Rezepturen für die unterschiedlichsten Pflanzen gibt, sucht man vergeblich nach Osmocote für Wasserpflanzen - man nimmt Osmocote für Blühpflanzen. Und dann: Das Rhizom nicht zu tief einpflanzen. Der Austrieb darf nicht von Substrat bedeckt sein.

So sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

@ Annett

Ich freue mich, dass Dir die __ Gonnere auch so gut gefällt. Allerdings sind das schon extrem wenige Blüten (selbst auf meinem kleinen Ausschnitt siehst Du schon eine Blüte und zwei Knospen). Bei mir blüht sie ausgesprochen üppig. Allerdings soll die Gonnere (Temple sur Lot) sehr sonnenhungrig sein. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran. Ansonsten würde ich sehr intensiv düngen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hi.

Also ich dünge neu eingepflanzte Seerosen mit Blaukorn. Der hält erst mal ne Weile. Danach dünge ich mit Düngekegeln.

Hier hab ich mal ein Bild gemacht, wie ich meine Seerosen pflanze. 





Die blauen Pünkchen sollen Blaukorn darstellen.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen,

dass mit dem Blaukorn habe ich auch schon gehört.
Ich habe dieses Jahr im Frühjahr einige der Seerosen gedüngt (Kegel). An alle komme ich ja auch gar nicht mehr ran. 
Die oberste in meinem letzten Beitrag hat nichts erhalten, weil sie letztes Jahr Blätter wie irre gemacht hat aber nur eine Blüte brachte. 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich das Düngen dieser Tage mit ein bis zwei Kegeln nachholen.
Das erste Jahr hatte ich meine Seerosen in kargem Sand/Kies stehen. Sie kamen damit klar, hatten aber wenig Blätter und Blüten. Also hab ich sie nach freundlich Hinweisen aus dem "alten Forum" Pflanze für Pflanze in ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch umgetopft.

@Stefan
Ja, sie gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut. Ich hatte sie ja zuerst bei Dir auf den Fotos erspäht und war davon so fasziniert, dass ich mir eine bei Werner bestellte. 
Meine hat allerdings erhebliche Probleme. Vielleicht schaust Du Dir mal auf den beiden Bildern die Blätter an!? Da stimmt irgendetwas nicht. 
Ich habe sie im Frühjahr 2005 erhalten und aus Mangel an Lehm in Mutterboden setzen müssen. Das war augenscheinlich ein großer Fehler. Ich würde den gern beheben, besitze aber max. noch 5 Liter trockenen Lehm. Und für die Seerose extra auf dem Grundstück eine der vorhandenen Lehmwände beschädigen? Never ever! Außerdem wäre darin Stroh enthalten.
Enthält eigentlich dieser eher gelbe Sand der für den Wandputz genommen wird auch Lehm? Davon wäre noch etwas da.   
Irgendwas muss ich mir jedenfalls einfallen lassen, oder sollte ich mal probieren, ob es nur mit einer Düngergabe besser wird?


----------



## Teichfee (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen,

das mit dem Düngen werde ich dann mal probieren. Von geschlossenen Pflanzkübeln bin ich mittlerweile wieder abgekommen weil die Wurzel irgendwann einfach nicht mehr wissen wohin. Ich habe die Seerosen deshalb jetz im Kiesbett stehen, vielleicht setze ich jetzt etwas Lehm darunter. Wenn ich dann dünge, wie ist das mit den Nährstoffen? Gehen die nicht ins Wasser über und gefähren die Wasserqualität? Ich will meine Fische nicht gefährden.

Liebe Grüße

Ramona


----------



## StefanS (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,
hallo Ramona,

trotz einiger Erafhrungen und diverser Seerosen bin ich ja eigentlich nicht sooo der Spezialist in Sachen Seerosen. Dennoch einige Ideen, di mir zu Euren Fragen einfallen:

Annett, wegen des humosen Substrates weiss ich nicht, ob die braunen Blätter auch noch eine ander Ursache haben könen. Ich würde aber versuchen, als Substrat sogenannten Fugensand vm Baustoffhändler oder direkt von der Kiesgrube zu erhalten. Ein paar Kilo sollten für kleines Geld erhältlich sein.

Ich wrde Dir ja auch Lehm unmitelbar schicken - die Porto- bzw. Frachtkosten wären allerdings immens, ich weiss nicht, ob Du das akzeptieren würdest.

@ Ramona

Das kann ich Dir nun beim besten Willen nicht sagen. Natürlich hat Depotdünger den Ruf, sich extrem langsam aufzulösen. Ob dann aber immer noch keine Nährstoffe ins Wasser geraten, wäre nur messtechnisch zu ermitteln.

Geschlossene Kübel sind eindeutig besser als offene. Wenn das Rhizom keinen Platz mehr findet, muss es eben - drastisch - verkleinert werden. Oder einen grösseren Kübel nehmen. Dünger würde ich nicht verabreichen, wenn die Nährstoffe durch Sand oder Kies ins freie Wasser geraten können.

@ Mirko

Natürlich kann man auch Blaukorn verwenden, allerdings sollte man darauf achten, dass nichts daneben gerät und nicht überdosiert wird. Ich hatte zunächst AUCH DIE Idee, Blaukorngaben in Zeitungspapier einzuwickeln, dieses löslich zu verpacken und dann mit einem angespitzten Runholz den Weg bis direkt an die Wurzel zu drücken.


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Stefan,

das ist echt lieb von Dir, aber ich werde auch hier in Sachsen doch noch irgendwie an einen Eimer voll Lehm rankommen. 
Ich war vor einem Jahr so dusselig, mir beim Hausbau nicht genug zur Seite zu schaffen. Zwei Fenster haben wir in unsere dicken (52 bzw. 62cm) Stampflehmwände brechen lassen. Ist aber alles mit Bauschutt vermengt im Container gelandet, oder liegt im Grenzwall des Gartens vermischt mit anderer Erde.  

Naja, eine Bekannte hat das selbe Problem und ist gerade dabei entsprechende Kontakte zu knüpfen. 
Da fällt dann evtl. auch ein Eimer für mich ab und ein paar Garnelen fürs Aquarium  
Schaun wir mal...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hi Annett.

Du kommst aus Sachsen. Wo bekommst du denn da Lehm her?

Komme auch aus Sachsen habe aber noch keinen gefunden. 
Würde micht interssieren.




Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Mirko,

tief genug graben?! 
Als wir die Fundamente für unsere Hofmauern mit dem Bagger ausgehoben haben, kam in 80-100cm Tiefe etwas zum Vorschein, dass für mich den Eindruck von Lehm machte. Es wird im feuchten Zustand schmierig, wenn es trocken wird ist es steinhart.
Da dieses Substrat als Gemisch mit Sand auch super von den Seerosen angenommen wurde, denke ich schon, dass es sich um Lehm handelte. 

Evtl. kannst Du auch mal in den Dörfern schauen, wo gerade eine Lehmscheune oder ein Lehmhaus zusammenrutscht. Aber bei sogenanntem Stampflehm ist in den allermeisten Fällen Stroh enthalten. Wenn man den Lehm mit Wasser einweicht könnte das uralte Stroh vielleicht aufschwimmen. 
Ich habe es aber bisher selbst noch nicht probiert... 

Wie Stefan schon schrieb, eine Quelle für Füllsand/Verlegesand wäre ja auch eine Alternative!


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Mirko,

ich bin nebenher noch dabei unsere Linkssammlung endlich zu vervollständigen.
Dabei ist mir dieser Link gerade in die "Hände gefallen". Also wenn alle Stricke reißen, wäre auch das noch eine Alternative  
Stehen auch günstige Bezugsquellen da (z.B. Kiesgrube).


----------



## Silke (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,
der Link ist sehr interessant! Werd ich mir mal in einem gemütlichen Stündlein reinziehen...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hier sind noch mal ein paar Bilder meiner 'Chrysantha'.


----------



## Karsten (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

auch ich möchte meine Seerose mal zeigen.
Leider weiß ich nicht was es für eine Sorte ist, aber dafür ist Sie sehr gut bei mir gewachsen.

cu Karsten


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Meine '__ Sioux' hat heute das erste mal geblüht. Hier mal 2 Bilder.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hier noch mal ein Bild meiner __ Helvola, die heute zum ersten mal geblüht hat.






Und noch 2 von meiner __ Sioux.


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hi Mirko,

die __ Helvola ist ja richtig hübsch! Wie groß ist denn die Blüte jetzt  geworden?
Hast Du von Ihr auch mal eine "Ganzkörperaufnahme". Wieviel Platz nimmt die denn z.Z. bei Dir so ein?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Hi Annett.

Die Blüte hatte einen Durchmesser von ca. 4-5 cm.

Hab sie zur Zeit in einem 90 Liter Mörtelkübel. 60 cm Durchmesser und 35 cm hoch. Mit einem Wasserstand von ca. 25 cm.
Der Kübel ist komplett mit Blättern zugewuchert, bestimmt an die 120 Blätter.
Es würde nicht schaden wenn der Behälter noch größer wäre und der Wasserstand etwas tiefer wäre. Eigentlich reicht er aber.

Das war die erste Blüte dieses Jahr (und überhaupt, hab sie erst seit letztem Jahr), eine zweite ist unterwegs.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Meine Seerosen*

Heute (am vierten Tag) sah die __ Helvola so aus. Sie sieht durch den Blitz allerdings weiß aus.






Und die zweite Blüte meiner __ Sioux hat sich heute auch geöffnet.


----------

